# Not sure where to put this



## Overtrim (Nov 13, 2014)

I do a look of looking and not much posting. The past few months I have been getting weaker and stay short of breath all the time. After several tests, I understand I have a severe leaking mitral valve and is scheduled for surgery on 24-Nov-14. I will be out of the loop for several weeks but with anticipation looking forward to a return with a renewed vigor. 

Happy Holidays to the group.
Roger

Reactions: Sincere 4


----------



## Kevin (Nov 13, 2014)

I'm hoping the best for you Roger. We'll be thinking about you and keep you in our prayers.


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 13, 2014)

Take it easy- get well soon.


----------



## Tclem (Nov 13, 2014)

Take care and hope all goes well


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Nov 13, 2014)

Hope the surgery and recovery goes well! We'll be praying!


----------



## Foot Patrol (Nov 13, 2014)

Prayers sent for a speedy recovery.


----------



## SENC (Nov 14, 2014)

Will have you and your family in our thoughts and prayers the coming weeks, Roger.


----------



## bluedot (Nov 14, 2014)

May great results and new levels of energy be in your future!


----------



## eaglea1 (Nov 14, 2014)

Prayers for you Roger.....


----------



## TimR (Nov 14, 2014)

Likewise Roger, prayers for a speedy recovery!


----------



## Overtrim (Nov 14, 2014)

Thanks everyone. As a dear friend once said to me, "I need your prayers and you need the practice." 

The doctor said I would not be able to lift anything heavy for 6 weeks. I thought, "OK, I just concentrate on calls. They are not heavy. One tool at a time is not heavy. I will not be lifting the call blank and the gouge at the same time. Then that little small voice asked me how would it feel if that call blank ejected at 3,000RPM and hit me in the chest?" I think I take it easy for 6 weeks.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## DKMD (Nov 14, 2014)

Best wishes for a speedy recovery! My dad used to tell me to 'use my noodle'... You'll know when you're ready to start tinkering again.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 15, 2014)

Prayers sent your way, wishing you a smooth recovery. You'll be back at it before you know it.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 15, 2014)

Good luck Roger! Keep a positive outlook and listen to the docs.


----------



## Karl_99 (Nov 15, 2014)

Wishing you a successful procedure and speedy recovery!


----------



## Tony (Nov 15, 2014)

All the best Roger! Take your time with the recovery. Make sure your body is ready to come back!


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 15, 2014)

Take care Roger...prayers for ya comin yer way....


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 22, 2014)

How you doin today Roger?


----------



## Overtrim (Dec 4, 2014)

Thanks everyone, for your prayers and remembrances. I had surgery performed @ UAB in Birmingham on 24-Dec-14. The surgeon was able to repair the mitral valve which was better than using a pig valve or a mechanical valve. I came through surgery great. However, on 25-Dec-14 everything took a turn for the worse. Blood pressure dropped to almost nothing and they had to give me 2 units of blood, start medication and a pacemaker. I remember very little about Wednesday and Thanksgivings day. 

On Friday, The pacemaker instead of pacing and controlling the heart was shocking my hold chest. About forty times a minute, the PM would fire and my whole chest would jerk. I keep telling the doctors that something was not right. Their response was that it was normal to feel the impulse. That impulse felt like grabbing a 110 charged wire. The only television I watch was the Iron Bowl game.

On Sunday night it had reached a point that I felt that I would not last the night. I asked my wife to get the nurse. I had some great nurses during my stay, but the one on Sunday night was an angel. She stood by my bed and watch for a few minutes. She held my arm and could feel the jerks in my body. She shut down the pacemaker and immediately the jerking and pain stopped. They called some of my doctors and a decision was made to move the pacemaker from the 'A' side to the 'V' side and set it up for "on-demand pacing" and the pace at 50BPM. the PM on fired a couple of time that night. Next day they lowered the rate to 40 and the PM never fired with and average of 45BPM from the heart by itself. Tuesday and Wednesday (2-Dec-14 and 3-Dec-14) the rate increased to 60+BPM and stay there. Yesterday (3-Dec-14) the doctors pulled the temporary PM wires and sent me home without a pacemaker. 

The biggest problem now is that I am having trouble sleeping on a flat bed. This is not uncommon and I hope that problem will go away in a few days. Today, I went 16 hours without taking any pain meds. Another plus is that they took me of more meds than they added.

There has been times in my 74 years that have proven to me that the human body is an amazing creation and is able to withstand more than you can comprehend. Again, thank you for your concerns, prayers, thoughts or whatever you call it.

Roger

Reactions: Like 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## Kevin (Dec 4, 2014)

Roger that's great news that things are starting to work in your favor. It sounds you like you've really been through it. Thanks for keeping us updated. Looking forward to you getting back in the shop but even if you can't don't be stranger!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 4, 2014)

Roger, sounds like you have had a rough time of it. I hope you are on the mend now. Take it easy and give your body time to heal, visit wood barter often until you can get back in your own shop. Glad to hear you are home.


----------

